# ¡El profesor fsabroso llegó a los 4000!



## whattheflock

fsabroso, muchas felicidades por cuatro mil contribuciones llenas de sabiduría y datos precisos. Gracias por compartir todos esos conocimientos de Medicina y Radiología.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Whattheflock,

Muchas Gracias!

fsabroso.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Es para mí un verdadero honor poder felicitar a un forero estrella, que tanto aprecio y admiro.  

Quiero decirte que aprendo muchísimo con todos tus aportes.  Eres fantástico.  Además, te agradezco de manera especial todas las veces que me has ayudado con tus magníficas respuestas.

Te deseo que cumplas muchos, muchos más.  ¡Felicidades de todo corazón!
Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Cracker Jack

Felicidades amigo.  Eres un crack.  Muchas gracias por las ayudas en las traducciones del apartado médico.  Pues, hay otro 4000 por lograr.


----------



## heidita

Desde la lluviosa Madrid (¡por fin!) un saludo para el esqueleto más sabio.
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que ofrece a todos, y por haber ensenadome tantas nuevas palabras sobre el tema medico.  Eres uno de los pilares del foro!

con mucha admiracion,
Chaska (bien vestida para festejar tu dia especial)


----------



## fsabroso

Hola amigos,

Soledad, Cracker, Heidita, Chaska

Muchas Gracias a Ustedes, y a los demas amigos que participan aquí, ya que respondiendo y leyendo sus respuestas aprendo mucho.

Saludos!


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades fsabroso!!! 

Mei


----------



## Eugin

"Matate estudiando.... y serás un cadáver sabio"....  ​ 

¡Nunca mejor aplicada esta frase como en el caso de nuestra eminencia en medicina: *fsabroso*!!!! ​ 
Félix: no me alcanzan las palabras para agradecerte por toda tu ayuda con los términos médicos que me vuelven tan loca, jejeje!!!!  ​ 
¡Un abrazo lleno de afecto para mi gran amigo!!!​ 
* ¡F E L I C I T A C I O N E S!!!!  *​


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for your posts.


----------



## loladamore

*¡Muchas felicidades, sabrosote!*

Gracias por iluminarnos con tus aportaciones.

¡Saludos!

Lola​


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy 4th Postiversary, F!

Your helpfulness and intelligence are truly impressive.  Thanks for all of your collaboration in the forum!


----------



## Mate

fsabroso, me sumo a los agradecidos y admirados. 
Un afectuoso saludo
Mate


----------



## América

*Te deseo un postamiversario muys SABROSO. 

Muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda, es invaluable, gracias!!!!*


----------



## frida-nc

Te estoy muy agradecida, y te doy muchísimas gracias por tus valiosas contribuciones sobre toda clase de términos, especialmente los medicales.
¡Saludos!
Frida


----------



## Fernita

*PROFESOR FSABROSO: CONGRATS REALMENTE MUY MERECIDAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*PARECE MENTIRA!!!! 4000 POSTS Y QUÉ POSTS!!!!*

*TARDE PERO SEGURA,*
*CON CARIÑO Y ADMIRACIÓN,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## fsabroso

Fernita said:


> *PROFESOR FSABROSO: CONGRATS REALMENTE MUY MERECIDAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *PARECE MENTIRA!!!! 4000 POSTS Y QUÉ POSTS!!!!*
> 
> *TARDE PERO SEGURA,*
> *CON CARIÑO Y ADMIRACIÓN,*
> *Fernita *​


Grias Fernita, aunque ya son 5000, je, je, je.

Saludos!


----------

